# USC v. Chapman BFA film production



## cartwheels

Hi all, I've seen some discussion about USC v. Chapman for Master's but not undergrad. I'm fortunate to have been accepted to both for film production undergrad. Here's my sense of the pros and cons, but I could really use some reality checks from you all. I've received merit from both, so cost is not a factor.

USC
Pros: Reputation and network; Location in terms of beaches and industry, but surrounding area not great; diversity is relatively good
Cons: I'm not a big school person, I worry about the program being competitive vs. collaborative, I heard the cameras suck

Chapman
Pros: Program highly ranked, even if not as well known as USC; surrounding area is cute; school is closer to my preferred size
Cons: Location is farther from LA; network is smaller than USC; predominantly white school; conservative politically

Help! Any insights?


----------



## lisaf

Congrats! It's tough but I chose Chapman for film production over USC. I think both programs are amazing but I know I will do better in a small class environment where the professors get to know me and my strengths/weaknesses. I also like that you don't have to compete to get your project made, everyone creates even as a first year undergrad. Initially I thought I'd hate the Chapman/Orange County vibe but every time I've felt surrounded by super nice friendly helpful students. I only went to USC once it's an amazing school but I was really put off by the vibes, it just wasn't for me. Money was also an issue in my decision as I am not wealthy and felt like that would bother me at USC. I think if you visit both and envision yourself there you'll get a feel for which one is best for you.


----------

